# Alternative to Cabin for Hunting Property



## bucko12pt

codybear said:


> That seems to be what some people are doing with these smaller pre-fab cabins (I think they need to be smaller than 400sq ft), calling it a deer blind so they dont have to follow codes.. Your right, the inspectors dont like it but I dont think they made any provisons in regulations yet to stop it.
> 
> I just want a warm cozy place to stay on my property and without having to spend $40,000+ to meet codes just to do so.. I originally found a good deal on a nice pre-fab cabin for $17,000 and thought that was going to be the ticket but the final costs after doing everything zoning wanted would of put it well over $30,000 and then over 40 by the time I installed well/septic and electric.
> 
> CB


Better check your zoning on that also. Where I live
(Leelanau) max for a storage building without a permit
is 100 sft. Minimum for living quarters is 750. My son 
and I just bought a parcel 1 1/2 miles form my house and we would like to build a small 12 x 16 or so storage/cabin. We do'nt really want it for sleeping, mostly for coming in out of the weather while hunting and card playing on a sat/sun afternoon. No electricity, no water, just a gathering place. Not sure 
how we are going to do it yet.

One of the guys in our camp just put up a small cabin
16 x 24 with a loft. Erected on site on wolmanized 
beams for $ 1OK. I'm sure they will do any size.
Price included erection on site and finished on the outside including windows and doors,ready to paint/stain,with a crew of 4. I assume they (Amish)guys would travel to the UP.

If you have any interest, let me know and I'll get a contact for you. If you want to see the cabin let me know and I can arrange that. He is just in the process 
of wiring and insulating and picked up enough t&g
pine to finish the inside. My guess is he'll have $ 15K or so in it when completed.


----------



## Jekart

codybear said:


> That seems to be what some people are doing with these smaller pre-fab cabins (I think they need to be smaller than 400sq ft), calling it a deer blind so they dont have to follow codes.. Your right, the inspectors dont like it but I dont think they made any provisons in regulations yet to stop it.
> 
> 
> CB


MRC 2006 Section R 105.2 A (i) - states that the only buildings exempt from permits are single story detached accessory structures with a floor area of less than 200 sq ft. 

Zoning ordinaces and building codes are 2 completly seperate set of rules. Even in an area that is un-zoned State code is applicable. 

What you elect to call the building has no bearing unless it can legally be classified as an agricultural building. Deer blind, smoke house, storage unit, chithouse etc, use does not matter if it exceeds 199 sq ft.


----------



## PikeLaker

> One of the guys in our camp just put up a small cabin
> 16 x 24 with a loft. Erected on site on wolmanized
> beams for $ 1OK. I'm sure they will do any size.
> Price included erection on site and finished on the outside including windows and doors,ready to paint/stain,with a crew of 4. I assume they (Amish)guys would travel to the UP.
> 
> 
> If you have any interest, let me know and I'll get a contact for you. If you want to see the cabin let me know and I can arrange that


 *Bucko*
I know this isn't my thread but pm me, I may be interested, pics would be great!


----------



## codybear

bucko12pt said:


> One of the guys in our camp just put up a small cabin
> 16 x 24 with a loft. Erected on site on wolmanized
> beams for $ 1OK. I'm sure they will do any size.
> Price included erection on site and finished on the outside including windows and doors,ready to paint/stain,with a crew of 4. I assume they (Amish)guys would travel to the UP.



I would be interested as well.. 

I contacted a Amish group last year and the only problem is that I had to be the one to pull the permits so I was the one that had to deal with the inspector and everything he didnt like about the design.. We also ran into problems with the foundation the Amish wanted to install and in the end it became a nightmare (again).... Maybe thats why I had a heart attack last October :lol:

CB


----------



## bucko12pt

codybear said:


> I would be interested as well..
> 
> I contacted a Amish group last year and the only problem is that I had to be the one to pull the permits so I was the one that had to deal with the inspector and everything he didnt like about the design.. We also ran into problems with the foundation the Amish wanted to install and in the end it became a nightmare (again).... Maybe thats why I had a heart attack last October :lol:
> 
> Not sure about permits. We are'nt required to pull permits, other than electrical, which I know the owner took care of. My guess is they would want you to pull them also.
> 
> PM me if you are interested in looking at it. It's in the Sharon area (SE Kalkaska Co)


----------



## Steve

The sq footage of my shipping container will really go down when I stand it on end, camoflage it, and call it a deer blind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plugger

Livng "up north" I see the need for some zoning. I cant buy a lot in the city and throw up whatever I want. Zoning aside there are advantages to using a travel trailer vs a cabin. The farm I hunt the most I have anice house but its rented out. I am considering using a fifth wheel there for some weekends and hunting.


----------



## cityboy2977

Codybear....check your PM's.


----------



## codybear

cityboy2977 said:


> Codybear....check your PM's.


Your the second one to PM me about Yurts.. Can someone fill me in on more info about these structures? Arent they just a tent and can they hold up to years of punishment, especially with over 200" of snow each year?

CB


----------



## onenationhere

I was wondering how the cabin plans were coming for you,its been over a year and no driveway yet. That sucks Cody,why does there always have to be a never ending wave of red tape and local politics,it almost seems like they do not want you to build which is beyond reason to me becuase doesnt a structure on vacant land put you in a different tax bracket ? It seems like they would be jumping at the chance to tax you for schools,roads, etc,etc.I think your pole barn idea is a good one,if they let you do that.I have heard that you cant put barns and garages on property unless you have a house already present.I like the idea though,I hope it works out for you.


----------



## cointoss

Cody, I do understand your frustrations with Chippewa County but on the other hand, think if everyone threw a shack up on 5 or ten acres what it would be. I am not saying that you or anyone here has done this. Look around in counties down below the bridge like Antrim where it is next to "Hillbilly heaven" and everyone figures they are going to live off the land and get by like before the Great Depression. Pretty quick there goes the hunting, land values, and beauty for what you bought the property for in the first place. 

My thoughts are this: build what you would be proud of and look beyond the local builders. Check some out in the Soo, everyone is hungry there. Finally, probably not what you want to hear, with times the way they are, it would be far easier to buy an established place over building and all the DEQ an zoneing headaches.


----------



## PaleRider

Check out this thread: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=306320&highlight=cabin

You may want to talk to Target-Panic, it sounds like this is what your looking to do.


----------



## Riverdale

cointoss said:


> Cody, I do understand your frustrations with Chippewa County but on the other hand, think if everyone threw a shack up on 5 or ten acres what it would be. I am not saying that you or anyone here has done this. Look around in counties down below the bridge like Antrim where it is next to "Hillbilly heaven" and everyone figures they are going to live off the land and get by like before the Great Depression. Pretty quick there goes the hunting, land values, and beauty for what you bought the property for in the first place.


Ever been through Stueben? That's a little craptastic looking burg.....

Around Paradise they are looking for cash influx, and you know what your permits are a part of it...


----------



## dewman22

I'm going through the same thing. I own some property in Lake Co. that was purchased a couple years ago after not checking local regs. We were so excited to finally own our own hunting land and not having to beg or buy hunting rights. Our original plans were to put up a pre-fabbed 24x24 one room cabin, wood stove, generator, outhouse, just basic, but not trashy. Yeah right, after finding out that a well and septic was required we had to re-think the whole cabin thing. After hearing that we figured we would at least improve our existing drive so we could at least get our camper up there for hunting season. Yeah right, after expanding the drive and enhancing our existing pad we got a letter in mail from the DEQ stating we put our drive and pad in or on a protected wetlands eventhough BOTH WERE ALREADY THERE. Now we have to prove that there was a drive with a pad existing or have $1200.00 of gravel removed. After having our taxes almost double in 3 yrs, we just wanted our land to be accessable so we could enjoy our INVESTMENT.


----------



## bucko12pt

dewman22 said:


> I'm going through the same thing. I own some property in Lake Co. that was purchased a couple years ago after not checking local regs. We were so excited to finally own our own hunting land and not having to beg or buy hunting rights. Our original plans were to put up a pre-fabbed 24x24 one room cabin, wood stove, generator, outhouse, just basic, but not trashy. Yeah right, after finding out that a well and septic was required we had to re-think the whole cabin thing. After hearing that we figured we would at least improve our existing drive so we could at least get our camper up there for hunting season. Yeah right, after expanding the drive and enhancing our existing pad we got a letter in mail from the DEQ stating we put our drive and pad in or on a protected wetlands eventhough BOTH WERE ALREADY THERE. Now we have to prove that there was a drive with a pad existing or have $1200.00 of gravel removed. After having our taxes almost double in 3 yrs, we just wanted our land to be accessable so we could enjoy our INVESTMENT.


Wonder if all those guys that are complaining all the time about the cost of leases are reading this thread??:lol:


----------



## dewman22

bucko12pt said:


> Wonder if all those guys that are complaining all the time about the cost of leases are reading this thread??:lol:


 Still better than wondering if, and or when your lease or permission will get jerked out from under you.


----------



## PikeLaker

Those are great pics, I am jealous!


----------



## PaleRider

Yup, it's in the UP and built by friends and family. This is what I would do if I was going to do it........did that make sense?


----------



## codybear

PaleRider said:


> Yup, it's in the UP and built by friends and family. This is what I would do if I was going to do it........did that make sense?


I would too if I had the time.... And the friends :lol:

CB


----------



## codybear

PikeLaker said:


> *Shelldrake Construction* in Paradise did my pole barn thingy. 5 years ago, they quoted me for a small cabin, stick built, snow load heavy, unfinished inside what I thought was a pretty good price. I just didn't have the money (the property cost more than I was expecting!).:sad:
> Of course that was before the *economic downturn*.:xzicon_sm



I just got a rough quote from these guys and for a 24x32 insulated steel pole building on a slab, he's saying between $20,000-$30,000 :SHOCKED:

Thats the route I want to go but not for that kinda price.. I thought labor would be cheaper up there :lol:

CB


----------



## RT1

Get yourself a 3/4 ton to haul with. Don't screw with a 1/2 ton, not worth it and the headaches.


----------

